# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Backup mit dump

## sunshineman2002

Hi Leude !!!

Ich hab da folgendes Prob.

Habe versucht mit Webmin (Version 1.020 auf linux SuSE Linux 8.0) unter dem Punkt "System>Dateisystem-Backup" einen solchen Backup zu erstellen. 

Er soll zu einer bestimmten Zeit das Verzeichniss /daten nach /backup sichern.
beide sind gemountet und ready steady *gg

Auszug fstab:

/dev/hda10	/daten	ext2	defaults 1 2
/dev/hdd5	/backup	ext2	defaults 1 2


wenn ich nun (egal welches Level) "Backup now" drücke kommt folgende Meldung:

Performing backup of /daten to /backup ..


  DUMP: Date of this level 0 dump: Sun Oct 27 19:21:13 2002
  DUMP: Dumping /dev/hda10 (/daten) to /backup
  DUMP: Added inode 7 to exclude list (resize inode)
  DUMP: Label: none
  DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 1039 tape blocks.
  DUMP: Cannot open output "/backup".
  DUMP: fopen on /dev/tty fails: No such device or address
  DUMP: The ENTIRE dump is aborted.

.. backup failed!


weiß jemand rat? Liegt es an der Dateifreigabe für /backup 

Habe auch schon probiert den ganzen Pfad aus fstab einzugeben. Funzt auch net!

Hmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## sunshineman2002

keiner ne Idee???

----------


## Jasper

> _Original geschrieben von sunshineman2002_ 
> *keiner ne Idee???*


wie sieht der generierte befehl mit seinen parametern aus?

wo willst du denn hindumpen? dump schreibt entweder in ein file oder auf ein device 'siehe option -f'.

also entweder 'dump ... -f /backup/dumpfile' oder 'dump ... -f /dev/hdd5' wobei ich kaum glaube, dass du letzteres willst, denn da wird der inhalt von hdd5 überschrieben!
es sieht so aus, als ob dump angwiesen wird, in ein verzeichnis zu dumpen, was natürlich nicht geht.

-j

----------


## sunshineman2002

> _Original geschrieben von Jasper_ 
> *wie sieht der generierte befehl mit seinen parametern aus?
> 
> es sieht so aus, als ob dump angwiesen wird, in ein verzeichnis zu dumpen, was natürlich nicht geht.
> 
> -j*


genau da liegt der haken der haken!!! Wie müßte der Eintrag denn aussehen wenn ich ein File in dem Verzeichniss /backup erstellen würde.

----------


## sunshineman2002

danke habs geschnallt!!!!

hab noch ein wenig rumprobiert!!!

----------

